# A lazy afternoon



## minih (Mar 9, 2007)

Wildman's mom had a hard delivery, and ever since he was born he has had a habit of nursing while mom is resting. Things haven't changed much in the last two days since birth, in fact he has found out you can rest also and nurse. :bgrin







then tuck your nose under mom and nap






he loves to snuggle






he is just so darn cute!



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 9, 2007)

That is absolutely. adorably, funny


----------



## Pretty_Mini (Mar 9, 2007)

oh my good gosh, that is so cute!



:



:



:


----------



## Devon (Mar 9, 2007)

AWW those are SO SWEET!



:


----------



## maplegum (Mar 9, 2007)

* sigh *

That is the most precious thing i have seen for a long time. What lovely photos.



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 9, 2007)

TOOOO cute! Absolutely adorable. Terri, send them in to Equusite!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 10, 2007)

aaaawwwww how sweet



:



:

great pics, thanks for sharing! and you would definitely get my vote on equusite!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 10, 2007)

AWWWW, Thank you for sharing those pictures! That is SO sweet, melts my heart



:

Jodi


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2007)

: Aww look at his sweet face



: They look so cute and peaceful together



: 100% Equusite!


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 10, 2007)

That is so adorable! Just like a puppy



:


----------



## Russ (Mar 10, 2007)

: He a smart little fellow.....can tell he's a thinker!



:

Great pics! :aktion033:


----------



## Fanch (Mar 10, 2007)

What a cute boy, he is such a doll. Great pictures.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 10, 2007)

AWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that is the cutest thing i've ever seeen!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



: :aktion033:



:

i just wuv him. what a sweetie.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2007)

Terri,

Those are the sweetest pictures I have seen in a long time!!!!! Talk about breakfast in bed!!!

Jill




:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 10, 2007)

:new_multi: :488: Equisite!!! :488: :new_multi:


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 10, 2007)

: That is so cute



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 10, 2007)

That is the cutest thing! Love the pics. First one to equusite!!!


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 10, 2007)

Such cute pics. Second one looks like mom is sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 10, 2007)

:



: Awwwwwww...thanks for sharing.



:



: I agree with Jane.....Equusite!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 10, 2007)

Those have got to be the CUTEST pictures I've ever seen! I agree with everyone else.....Equsite!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]that is just too cute




: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2007)

Awwww,



: those are thew sweetest pictures!!! I have seen foals nurse standing up while their mama is laying down, but I have never seen them lay like that to do it! SO cute!! :aktion033:


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 11, 2007)

To cute!!! He is so pretty I love the color!!!


----------

